
Archive of Apple video and images by decade - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2019/06/25/amazing-archive-of-mac-video-and-images-all-laid-out-by-decade/
======
mostlysimilar
Poking around slowly and found this gem:

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-Kas1KuiYUo2OIMHxp1z-a8JGj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-Kas1KuiYUo2OIMHxp1z-a8JGjbdgN_v)

~~~
djaychela
'Unable to play this video at this time. The number of allowed playbacks has
been exceeded. Please try again later.'

Clearly a popular link... any clue on the content?

~~~
gregsadetsky
I found it on YouTube --
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBQoCQyStsw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBQoCQyStsw)

------
stuart78
From the 1970s clip: "or the family can invent their own Pong games"

Love it, but just one note. Its already been invented, and its already called
Pong ;)

~~~
joezydeco
You had to be there.

Up until that point, Pong came baked into coin-op cabinets or standalone TV
console units.

Apple's Pong game came on an audiotape cassette in BASIC source form. You
could play the game _and_ modify the source if you wanted. You could even save
your modified work to a cassette and give it to someone else.

That was an _insanely_ powerful idea at that time. A TV ad like this obviously
doesn't have time to explain it all, but the statement was very correct and
very compelling to those that knew what it meant. Apple sold millions of units
on this idea.

Writing your own video game was the hook that got me tinkering with the ][,
bless it's little beige-boxed heart, and I have my whole career to thank
because of it.

~~~
toufka
Still tricky for me to understand, but the generation above me almost seemed
to consider “Pong” a genre(?), or a unit of gaming. Somehow more like “Make
your own XBox game”. Pong was the example, but it was also the only one - so
it seemed to be what the average person called a video game. The Nintendo NES
was “Pong that could play other games”.

~~~
joezydeco
Yes, Pong was virtually a genre. Space Invaders was a year away and the second
wave coin-op video game boom hadn't really taken off yet. Even the beloved
Atari 2600 wasn't on the market.

Almost every game out there was some form of "block moving around the screen
with player-controlled widgets hitting or missing it". The Apple ][ also came
with a Breakout game, another block-on-block thing (Wozniak codesigned the
Atari coin-op version, the Apple ][ was his logical next-step of turning
Breakout from a fixed hardware design into a generic game-playing machine)

Take a look at the Odyssey 1 (1973) and you'll see what I'm talking about.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2EIsnr_cv4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2EIsnr_cv4)

~~~
DonHopkins
OMG I love the screen overlays!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLGBtkKPj2U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLGBtkKPj2U)

"After you've learned the basics of the game, you can increase the challenge
of Odyssey Tennis by increasing or decreasing the speed of the tennis ball
with the special speed control on the back of the master unit. And when you
want to razzle-dazzle your opponent into submission, a special English control
that fits inside the horizontal knob will make that tennis ball do everything
but stand up and talk!" [Zany razzle-dazzle music and happy kid wearing
razzle-dazzle shirt.]

